# Windshield wipers stopping in the middle on the windshield



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

One of our trucks is a 2003 3500 and the windshield wipers stop in the middle of the windshield. When you turn them on they cycle fully to the left and then back down to the bottom and then go a 1/3 up the windshield and stop everytime. You cant get them to stop at the bottom.

Any ideas?


----------



## Roch_Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

In one of my cars, a Audi, I encountered something similar. After some searching on the web boards I found it was a common problem. Seems the linkage needed to be removed and re-greased where the "pivots" are for the wiper arms.

The only other thing would be the motor maybe.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

it sounds like you need a wiper motor. The motor does not know where the proper wiper park location is.


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow... now that the snow has freaking stopped for a minute.... Thanks guys


----------

